# ASPC Youth Committee......



## alongman (Mar 17, 2010)

As part of the Youth Committee for the 2010-2011 year, I am exploring options for the advancement of the Youth Judging at both Pony Congress and the AMHR National Show. In the past we have had "mock classes" for the youth to evaluate and subsequently place. This takes a huge amount of time and committment from exhibitors and their animals as well as several behind-the-scenes volunteers. Due to the timing of the youth judging, especially at Congress, many people who would like to have their animals participate cannot. In order to make this the best experience for both the youth and anyone else who would like to participate, we are exploring another option - video/photo judging. This method is used extensively by the Judges Committee for the training of our licensed officials, so we feel it would be a great asset to our youth program as well. Here's where the general population comes in - we need your help. We would like to compile a "class" of animals from pictures and videos that you submit. We invite all members to submit photos or video of animals that they would like considered for this project.

The criteria:

- photos of horses/ponies from all four sides (including the whole animal and feet)

- the animal should not be a current show horse

- no photos or video that include a handler

- high quality photos that are clear and with minimal background

- please include age, gender and if a pony, the category which the animal is to show

We appreciate all the help that we can get with this undertaking. Please help us to help the youth of this organization - they are the future of our industry and deserve every opportunity we can provide.

Please send all media to me at:

Adam Longman

2248 260th St.

Madison, MN 56256

Unfortunately, pictures and video cannot be returned, but will be kept for future similar events.

Sincerely,

Adam Longman

AMHR/ASPC/ASPR Judge

Youth Committee Member


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 17, 2010)

Excellent Idea Adam the youth committee!


----------



## Mominis (Mar 17, 2010)

In the criteria it says that the horse must not be a current show horse. What exactly do you mean by that? I'd like to help out but my horse was shown last year. I also plan on showing him in the future, quite possibly this year but not sure yet. Does that make him ineligible to participate? Sorry, sounds like a silly question, but I'm new at all this.


----------



## alongman (Mar 18, 2010)

To clarify - regarding the "current show horse". We would prefer that the horse not be easily recognized by the youth that are participating. There are some VERY noteable animals out there. If your horse showed last year, that's fine. I would just prefer to avoid having horses that are showing in 2010 that the youth would have seen in person the weekend before the photo/video judging.

Pleaes spread the word. For this to work, I need EVERYONE to participate and send me photos or video!


----------



## Mominis (Mar 18, 2010)

We will likely take him to show in the futurity this year, so I guess that rules us out. If you need volunteers to help out at the show, I'd be happy to help in that capacity.


----------



## alongman (Mar 18, 2010)

We will be doing the judging classes at both the AMHR Nationals and at Pony Congress. If you would like to help out, we would appreciate it and can definitely find something for you to do.


----------



## Mominis (Mar 19, 2010)

I will be at the AMHR Nationals, but not at Pony Congress and I'm happy to help. Feel free to PM me and I will give you my contact information. Looking forward to helping out!


----------



## Devon (Mar 19, 2010)

I have an ASPC guy and a AMHR mare you can use I'm not going to make Nationals this year




And live way up in Canada haha! So I'm sure they won't know me


----------



## alongman (Mar 20, 2010)

Devon -

I would love for you to send me pictures of your horses! It would be a huge help.

Adam


----------

